# another egg thread



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

OK, it's time to debate, do you prefer to cook eggs in a pan or on the flat top ?. I like the flat top

Secondly, how do you personally like your eggs cooked ?. I like them poached soft.

Your turn !!.


----------



## mermaid (Jan 21, 2002)

If i had a flat top, that's how i would prepare them. For now, i have to stick with a pan. 

As for how prepared, poached medium, fried OE, Soft boiled...but not scrambled. 

And I am horribly spoiled by having my own chickens and getting the freshest eggs possible.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm the same, mermaid- if I had the flat top, I would use it, but for now, stuck with the pan! *sigh*

I like my eggs sunny side up, with the yolk nice and runny.  My stepmom and younger siblings call them "dippy eggs" becaue they're good to dip your toast into. Yum!:lips:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

When I first started cooking, "eggs pans" were an area of mystique, almost sheer terror for any cook. The process of seasoning pans, then knowing how to properly use them was an exercise for the proficient. Misuse of an "egg pan" was unconscienable! Now for say, $20.00, you can get a great nonstick pan and make eggs and omelets perfectly every time. Grill eggs are OK, but grill omelets- the flat ones that are folded or rolled up don't do it for me. I like to cook my eggs in clarified butter. Also, I don't like any brown on my eggs. It makes them tough. And I like my eggs at room temp before cooking, they seem to cook better.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

In a pan, with duck fat, over easy, at low enough heat so I don't get any burnt stuff. Definitely not on a flatop. I hate flatop omelets, they turn out tough.

Kuan


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I love eggs. If I eat out at a diner, I usually ask for them overeasy with a very thin lacey brown edge (like a milano cookie). If someone I know is cooking them for me and I can eat it right away, I might ask them to make it scrambled soft. At a diner, then always sit too a little too long so the egg finishes cooking on the plate by the time I get it. When I eat Japanese udon, I always ask for the egg to be poached. At home, when I want to be comforted, I like Chinese steamed water eggs. It's a savory, bordering on bland and has the consistency of custard. The secret is to use water that has been boiled and cooled so you don't get any bubbles. I don't really like to eat hardboiled eggs, but if I do, they have to have not one trace of that green ring around the yolk. I like quail eggs soft boiled. In general, I prefer to cook eggs myself. My mother is the only other person who knows how to cook them the way I like them eggsactly  .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Eggs scrambled soft a knob of butter toward the end....mine a super fresh, cage free.
fried oe in bacon fat
soft boiled 
fritata
omelet on a flat top with hash browns, sausage and cheddar
or in a pan with sauteed apples (with cinnamon) sausage and cheddar
So funny this past Sat I had six chefs at the Winter Pantry and the egg farmer brought in Aracona blue green eggs....<green eggs and ham> I did a soft scramble in a cake pan....the egg guy sold out of $2.50 a dz eggs on a big snow day.
I eat eggs probably 4 mornings a week....yummmmmmmm


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Definitely scramble eggs!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

1) Scrambled soft and mixed with Ricotta cheese and chopped ciboulette (sorry for the French, don't want to give myself airs but don't know the English word...) 

2) Poached very soft with few drops of Balsamic vinegar   

Pongi


----------



## josephreese (Jan 3, 2002)

I use a very hot omlet pan to cook my over-easy eggs. I use my fork to flick a few drops of habanero sauce over the tops. Heaven on a lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I like most eggs. But love eggs cooked over medium in bacon fat - in a fairly hot pan, so they get a nice crispy brown lacing.

It ain't pretty - but I don't care.....


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

nancya, we cook our bacon with crushed red pepper- just sprinkle a little on the top- yummy! The eggs go in the leftover grease, which has crushed red pepper in it also- whatever didn't stick to the bacon.

Ohhhh, yummy!!


----------



## roux happy (Jan 23, 2002)

Cook in a pan, scrambled and doused with a healthy load of Tabasco. :bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

A not quite hard boiled egg. I eat them like a snack, dipped in some sel gris. It's got a nice savoury crunch! This was often my main source of energy when I was travelling on a budget. I'd boil them the night before, refrigerate overnight and put several in my bag pack for the long treks. (Sigh) Getting nostalgic.. 

If I'm going out for brunch however, then it's poached on a toasted muffin with smoked salmon, hollandaise, topped with caviar. Now that's an egg! (or two)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have to agree with peachcreek here. If I worked in a kitchen that served eggs it has to be in a seasoned pan. Don't take this the wrong way, but griddle eggs are diner eggs. For me...over easy, cooked in butter, kosher salt and fresh milled pepper. Lots of rye toast to sop up that yummy runny yolk
cc


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Over easy eggs with some chunky ranchero salsa, or soft scrambled in butter with some cream cheese or heavy cream and chives. Or I once tried this at a restaurant here in Texas...Two Cheese Enchiladas with mild chili sauce and two over easy eggs on top, it was a great breakfast that day!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This wonderful lady is my Grandma, Edie the Egglady. She got the title Egglady because all she will eat is eggs! You can cook up eggs anyway for Grandma, and she will love them! She enjoys spending her days and sleeping in her big play pen we got her. Grandma always has ways of making the family laugh! Also her gas due to all her egg eating can work better then one of Mom's chops at getting unwanted guests away! When I think of Eggs, I think of my loving Grandma!










Oh Mr. Egg Man please don't ever quit your job. I don't know what I would ever do without my eggs.

Some of you will get this and those that don't.....there's really no explaining it!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Please, chrose, don't explain. 

:lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Kuan


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

mmmmm basted in the left over grease in the pan the bacon was fried in. I don't think there is an egg I don't like. When we lived in Germany the "egg lady" used to come and sell flats(2.5 doz) of fresh eggs out of the trunk of her Mercedes...ahhhhh.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I just like eggs. Any way you want to dish them up is OK with me. But I like some more than others. Scrambled soft and creamy with a knob of cream cheese cooked into it. And if I'm feeling extravagant, a little smoked salmon or gravlax mixed in. Next favorite - fried over easy in bacon fat. It's all heart attack food but what a way to go:bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

The incredible egg , how many ways a chef can prepare an egg , and just how good they are . Fresh eggs just out of the henhouse are my favorites for there rich fresh flavor . Dont keep eggs to long in the fridge cause the shells are poros and other flavors can leach into them with time . Omelets , over easy , poached { benedict I love } egg salad , cold hard boiled , fried egg sandwich , darn you guys have made me hungry with all this yummy talk of eggs . I can not think of a way that I do not like eggs . Oh and for the record egg pans are the way to go , course thats just my opinion .........


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pongi, ciboulettes are chives in English.

I eat eggs every day for breakfast: 1 egg plus 3 whites, 1 oz. of cream cheese dabs, good knob of butter, softly scrambled lots of freshly ground pepper. Oh yes, side of crisp bacon. I also like them laced and really, really overdone (but the hard yolk gets tossed in the garbage!).


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Poached, soft!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

chrose---boy does that bring back memories! First time I saw that there were college boys drunk out of their minds in the seats in front of us. They were laughing and carrying on, then they settled down. At the end of the show, when the rest of us were left feeling a little queasy and shuffling towards the exit, one of them sat staring at the screen, and then ralphed all over the place.
Saw Divine in an off-Broadway show once, and later that night ran into her in a restaurant in Soho, called oddly enough, Oh Ho Soho. I culdn't resist going over and saying "We all thoughtyou died for art" Remember the scene in another movie when she was in the playpen with the fish and then pulled out the gun and started shooting?

Connie and Raymond Marvel Live!

BTW--I like mine poached, on an English muffin with Canadian bacon, with my delicious Hollandaise sauce, and fresh-squeezed tangerine juice.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Back in the 70's in Washington DC I was working with a band called "Lady". The bass player, a studly german fellow, knew Divine and we got him/her to pose for some show flyers. A few years later I had the opportunity to become friendly with Edie when she was on her band tour _" Punks; get off the grass"_ she was a sweet little lady and I'm glad I got a chance to meet her. I spent quite a lot of time in Baltimore and have a spot in my heart for that whole scene.
Not to mention Polack Johnnys_"Unburgers"!_


----------



## mermaid (Jan 21, 2002)

I was making some eggs for breakfast this am and i noticed something interesting with the eggs from my chickens...

My big red sex link(it's a breed, don't get your panties in a bunch) Chicken, lays jumbo size brown eggs. My Americaunas lay medium to large size green and pink eggs (they look small to me, because I've been spoiled by Chicken's jumbos the last two years) Today I used some eggs from all three hens - what was interesting, despite the difference in size of the eggs, the yolks were the same size. weird.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Most replusive use of an egg....the Slinger.....hamburger patty with chili, raw onions, cheese and fried eggs....


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

At the B&B where I work (only on weekends), all the eggs are doulbe yolked. I asked the farmer who delivers them how he can get all double yolked, and he said it was his secret. The do make really nice looking poached eggs.

You guys got any ideas on that?


H.


----------



## mermaid (Jan 21, 2002)

NO idea whatsoever Henry. 

One of my pullets has laid a few double yolkers - according to my chicken buddies, very young hens that are just starting to lay often lay doubles. My guess is that he is simply picking out the doubles and only delivering those. A double yolker is REAL obvious - it's twice the size of the egg the chicken normally lays. 
I can't imagine any way you could MAKE a chicken lay a double yolker - unless he has some way to influence his chickens' ovaries!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh I dunno that doesn't sound half bad to me actually.:lips:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Sounds to me that a "slinger" isn't much more than another form of a "chili omelet", ok, not as dressy, but basically the same. During my years cooking in coffeeshops and family restaurants I made thousands of them! Try a fried egg on your enchiladas some time. Yum!


----------

